# Hoster Empfehlung für Managed Server



## Sprint (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

für einen Kunden bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Standort für seinen Server. Im Moment hat er einen Server bei All-Incl, der mich als seinen Webbetreuer und Entwickler aber nur nervt. Zu InternetX, mit denen ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, will er nicht, 1&1 oder Strato ist bei mir ein NoGo.
Es soll ein managed Server kleiner bis mittlerer Größe sein. Der Preis ist eher zweitrangig. Wichtig sind geringe Ausfallzeiten, ein guter Service und vor allem eine vernünftige Serversoftware, wobei ich von InternetX her Plesk gewohnt bin. 

Ich habe jetzt mal Webgo und ScaleUp in die engere Auswahl genommen, bin aber auch offen für andere Empfehlungen. Bei Webgo irritiert mich Froxlor, mit dem ich noch nie zu tun hatte. Kennt das jemand? Wie sind die Unterschiede zu Plesk? Habe ich Zugriff auf alle Log Files, welche DB-Software ist installiert?


----------



## ByeBye 284669 (23. Februar 2021)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Bei Webgo irritiert mich Froxlor, mit dem ich noch nie zu tun hatte. Kennt das jemand? Wie sind die Unterschiede zu Plesk?


Froxlor ist völlig anders aufgebaut. Aber egal, du wirst dich so oder so an ein anderes Control-Panel gewöhnen müssen, wenn du kein Plesk bekommst.



Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich Zugriff auf alle Log Files, welche DB-Software ist installiert?


Auf die Log-Files wirst du immer zugreifen können, zur Not per SSH und Console.
Du wirst entweder MariaDB oder MySQL dabei haben.


Sprint hat gesagt.:


> 1&1 oder Strato ist bei mir ein NoGo


Kann ich nicht verstehen. Ich betreue Root-Server bei Strato und einen Managed-Server bei 1&1. Die Server laufen und der Support ist auch OK.


----------



## siiNCeyy (29. Mai 2022)

Ich kann dir ganz klar Hetzner Empfehlen


----------

